# I tried....



## ratsaremylife

I was hoping I wouldn't have to write here so soon. Unfortunately I have to.

I have been posting about Rosy for a while hoping to save her but alass. She died at around 12 o'clock. I had seen this morning that she was limp and lay on her side but still drank a bit. I saw her laying on her side and new she had passed. I tried my hardest but my hardest wasn't hard enough. I know her life could have been better. Even when I got her she was weaker than Poppy. I didn't know much about rats then. I wish I could have gave her a better life. 

Ever since I got her, she was shy, gentle, and calm. She was starting to warm up finally. During her last two days she ran to the door and tried to climb on to me. I really thought she was improving. I guess I was wrong. The cage will never be the same without her small thin body and her cute little face. Her favorite treats were dark chocolate, honey, baby food, and yogurt. I was finally starting to understand her. Why must she pass now!?

I don't know when I'll be able to get more rats after her.

Play hard, eat hard, sleep hard at the rainbow bridge.















These are all the pics I have now. I'll get more later.

Even now her body is on my lap. I can't let her go just yet.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Isamurat

Im so sorry.you gave her every chance. Pneumonia can hit hard and fast and there is only so much you can do. The rest is down to there body. She sounded an amazing girls. She was lucky to be owned by you


----------



## Ilovemybabyrats

I'm actually crying as I type this. I's so sorry. But I could tell from your other posts you took EXCELLENT care of her. She couldn't have hoped for more. Pnumonia is always a terrible thing.


----------



## ratsaremylife

Thank you both. I don't know if I'm getting anymore rats. There lives are to short. They break our hearts. I don't know how I'll let my heart Poppy go. She is the same age.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ilovemybabyrats

I know. You love them and have to say goodbye so soon. The way I deal with it is to just think about how amazing that short time is while it lasts. If Poppy is a year and some months like Rosy, She'll likely live another year yet, so you'll have some time before goodbye comes for her. I know it's never enough though.


----------



## ratsaremylife

I hope Poppy lives long. She's still as perky as ever. Maybe she sleeps longer but once she's out even for hours she goes crazy and doesn't sleep at all.

Dobby will last longer I know. She's younger. I just feel my cage is boring now with only 2 rats but I don't really want more yet.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ilovemybabyrats

I know how it is. Felt the same after losing my last two. But somehow the right one seems to just come along someday and when they do it isn't replacing the ones who passed, it's just making another room in your heart for another loved one.


----------



## ratsaremylife

Let's hope some cuties wander in soon. My hearts empty and needs filling! Not yet though. It isn't replacing at all! Unless it's an impulse 'that rats cute plus I just lost one, let's buy it!'. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Isamurat

I don't blame you not wanting to get another straight away. You need time to grieve yourself. I used to do that and always felt guilty. Now I try and plan ahead instead. I know my maximum and I plan roughly evenly spaced pairs so I keep around that. That way I get a new pair before I need to think to hard about loosing one of my old rats. For me with an ideal group of 6 it means getting rats roughly every 9 to 12 months. It helps me anyway.


----------



## DustyRat

Sad news indeed.


----------



## ratsaremylife

Now I think Poppy's depressed! She's been asleep in the towel Rosy slept on for hours! I have to leave soon but I don't want to leave her home.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BlackBirdSeesYou

> I hope Poppy lives long. She's still as perky as ever. Maybe she sleeps longer but once she's out even for hours she goes crazy and doesn't sleep at all.
> 
> Dobby will last longer I know. She's younger. I just feel my cage is boring now with only 2 rats but I don't really want more yet.


 I am so sorry for your loss and I'm sorry you weren't able to save her. But just let this be a lesson. While it may be nice to have more rats to keep your other rats company, the same thing will just happen again. I understand the situation you were in, but it probably would be wise to not get anymore because you wouldn't want them to suffer, now would you? Again, so sorry for little Rosy. Rest in peace Rosy.


----------



## ratsaremylife

Ii ordered meds. If your saying I shouldn't get rats because I couldn't take care of them right your wrong. I ordered meds!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lesti

I know, I read that post and then I looked through yours again and I was confused... You did a great job with your little baby and I truly believe you did everything you could've done for her! You are a GREAT rat parent and I can see that you truly care for your animals. RIP Rosy, you had a great friend and owner. Play hard baby 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ratsaremylife

Thanks Lesti! My mom thinks I shouldn't get more rats because they get sick and she doesn't want to take them to the vet. I said fine I'll get a ferret. That set her strait.  I'm going to start saving for myself on vet bills. She's not to happy, ordered meds and can't cancel it... My other two are getting a drop of oil of oregano once a day. I'm getting healthy babies from a reputable breeder instead of from the store. Hopefully they won't get so sick. I'm also thinking of rescueing some older girls off CL. Not yet of course. Just planning!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mitsy

So sorry, you did the best you could for her. At lest now you know she is at peace.


----------



## Isamurat

The meds will keep well and are useful to have in. I have a small first aid kit in which containsa fair bit. My very keeps it stocked just in case as theni can start them on meds immediately whilst I wait for am appointment. He trusts me to be able to work out what to use. Definitely Peace of mind bit it doesn't always help.I've lost a rat to Pneumonia despite several vet visits and throwing meds at it. It is well worth building up a vet fund though. It's a lot faster access to meds and there's only so much you can do without them


----------



## ratsaremylife

Thanks! I'll keep it aside. Should I refrigerate it?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DustyRat

Liquid meds like Baytril should be refrigerated to prolong life of the med.


----------



## Isamurat

I don't refrigerat, though I probably should, but my rat room is kept cool with no heating on unless it's very cold and I have sick or delicate rats. Its better for them that way


----------



## Isamurat

I should add the trick with baytril is its fine unless it goes cloudy. Then you should chuck it


----------



## luvmyratties

ohh  I'm so sorry sweety, you did you best and did everything you could even tho she passed away so soon, you gave her all the love you could, and she lived happily I'm so sorry thomy rat died in my lap I didn't want to let her go either.. I'm soo sorry


----------



## ratsaremylife

Thanks everybody. I'm going to go to CVS and get an enlarged photo of her. I wish I could get a canvas or mug of her though.
































Here are some more photos. Most are from a few weeks ago. Amazing how fast she dipped! I'm thinking of one of the photos of her in the green for my enlarged photo.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ratsaremylife

Does anyone know where I can get a mug or some type of memorial? While using a photo, like a mug or a plaque for cheap?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Simons mum

I'm so sorry to hear this.  Please don't close your heart to another. There are so many in need of good homes such as your. You can't replace a pet, obviously, but another little one will help make you smile again.
I got a lovely mug made up at Walmart with a photo of my dog on it. They did a beautiful job and it wasn't expensive either. I've had it for 6 years now and the photo never fades.
Ebay is another option, but I really loved the Walmart mug. (((hugs)))


----------



## ratsaremylife

I think I'm getting the 20 ounce water bottle from shutterfly. I'm deffinetly getting more. Probably from Blue Ridge Rattery.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BlackBirdSeesYou

I'm sorry if I sounded rude to you before but I was just trying to look out for your future rattie. You just said that your mom didn't want to take your rats to the vet so I just assumed that's why you weren't able to take Rosy to the vet in the first place. But whatever, what's done is done. Good luck if you plan on getting more rats though.


----------



## ratsaremylife

I'm going to save my own money for these things in the future.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BlackBirdSeesYou

Yeah, that's a good thing to do. When I first got my rats, I didn't have any money for anything, or to treat them when they got sick. I felt so bad, that I had these pets and I couldn't afford them, so now I've started saving up my money and thankfully I don't have to worry so much.


----------



## TachisMom

They are such amazing little creatures...your little one knew she was loved. You made a difference in her short life...and now she will be waiting for you at the bridge. *hugs*


----------



## Piperstar

Don't feel like you didn't give her a good life. She loved you if you loved her as much as you say. Don't give up on rats though. I understand not wanting to feel that you have replaced her. You can't replace her. All rats have their own little personalities. I am so sorry for your loss. Play hard over the bridge Rosy.


----------

